# 25 years and thinking I'm done...



## goddess (Jun 18, 2015)

After 25 years, I think I've had all I can take. We have 2 sons, 20 and 17. My heart breaks thinking about what this will do to them. I've always known he is my soul mate, and I love him deeply, but I can't continue on. He's verbally and emotionally abusive. 

But what really tipped this whole thing, is in February my little brother (35) was murdered. It's just him and I. Our parents live here by me. So, my mom has a problem with boundaries, always has. She's the meddling mother in law. Not the worst you ever so, but not real good either. I had to finally put the stop to her constantly being around about 6 years ago. 

She then leaned on my brother. And he was gay, and lived alone, so they were like 2 peas in a pod. Well, guess what? He's now gone, and she is destroyed. Hence, I'm smack dab back in the middle. My dh is so resentful of her now, if I even MENTION her name he goes off the deep end. I'm trying to make everyone happy but I'm failing miserably. To the extent I'm suicidal at times.

I just don't know what to do. I don't know if I need to seperate, or divorce or try counseling with him. I'm exhausted and just done with the whole freaking mess. Grieving parents, a murder investigation, living without my brother who I was VERY close to, and now my hubby acting like this, and throw in a 17 yr old senior in hs and a college student, and an extremely demanding executive job....I seriously just want to run away.


----------



## maryslittlelamb (Dec 17, 2017)

nobody responded to you . how are you now ?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My reccomendation is to *not* make any binding decisions while you are in this state of chaos and distress.

My advice is to seek an individual counselor/therapist with whom you can vent and get assistance in establishing your priorities and setting boundaries and focusing on what you need for your own sanity and well being.

If further down the road once the dust has settled on all this chaos and you are getting a handle on things, then your counselor/therapist can assist you in determining what some of your better courses of action might be.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Oops, I didn't realize this was a 3 year old thread. 

I wonder how things worked out.


----------

